# New Car Modeling Forum...



## ComBlocGunner (Oct 2, 2005)

located at http://s13.invisionfree.com/Car_Modeler/index.php?act=idx

It just started yesterday, the people are friendly and laid back. Check it out sometime!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Any idea what happened to this board? It just flat out dissappeared.
Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

I know Chris, Been trying to go back and visit.
Just like Burt Campbell on 'Soap', it poof, disappeared.


----------



## ComBlocGunner (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah WTF man we were doing good, I thought. 

C. Infidel


----------



## anmracing (Jan 18, 2005)

Whewwww, I thought it was just me.......  

Andrew


----------



## ComBlocGunner (Oct 2, 2005)

Check out this forum, ran by Boskeeter, http://eciritna.jconserv.net/index.php
I think it was for 1:1 cars, but has been completely changed over to models.


----------

